# NRW-CTF-Cup 2011



## asc09 (23. September 2010)

Die voraussichtlichen Termine des NRW-CTF-Cups 2011 stehen fest:

06.03.2011 â RSC Dinslaken
02.04.2011 â RSV Grefrath
10.04.2011 â SV Essen-Steele
08.05.2011 â Haardbiker
15.05.2011 â ASC 09 Dortmund â MTB
26.06.2011 â Sturmvogel Essen
04.09.2011 â DJK Adler Bottrop

Ãnderungen sind noch mÃ¶glich!

Weitere Infos folgen unter:
http://www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## SBIKERC (23. September 2010)

wauh
das ging aber schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior97 (20. Oktober 2010)

hey das ging richtig schnell freu mich schon


----------



## asc09 (20. Oktober 2010)

Termine (Stand 20.10.10): 

13.03.2011 - RSC Dinslaken 
02.04.2011 - RSV Grefrath 
10.04.2011 - SV Essen-Steele
08.05.2011 - Haardbiker 
15.05.2011 - ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike 
26.06.2011 - Sturmvogel Essen 
04.09.2011 - DJK Adler Bottrop
23.10.2011 - Rad-Club Buer / Westerholt


----------



## asc09 (11. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Infos auf der Homepage:

www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## butsche2002 (15. Februar 2011)

hallo,
weiß jemand wie und wo man sich da anmeldet ?? oder einfach hin fahren ??
und wann wird gestartet ??   in einer zeit von bis ??  wie wird gewertet ??   

sorry aber kenn mich da echt nicht aus und die internet seite läßt viele fragen offen.


----------



## Billybob (15. Februar 2011)

einfach hinfahren
start is glaub ich idR zwischen 0800-1100 oder so.
wertung- wofür?


----------



## butsche2002 (15. Februar 2011)

wertung ??

na ja ich dachte man bekommt punkte pro lauf, welche dann eingetragen werden ??


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

google einfach mal danach was ctf bedeutet.


----------



## asc09 (16. Februar 2011)

Country-Tourenfahren ist die breitensportliche Variante - ohne Zeitnahme und Rangliste - des Tourenfahrens mit dem Geländerad, die jenseits des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrs durchgeführt wird.

Auf öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen verlaufen die Strecken, die von den Mitgliedsvereinen unter Berücksichtigung der allgemeinen Naturschutzbestimmungen und der Umweltregeln des BDR besonders ausgesucht sind. Das Naturerlebnis steht bei dieser neuen Variante im Vordergrund; und es möchte einen offensiven Beitrag gegen das "wilde" Biken quer durch Wald und Flur leisten.

Verschiedene Streckenlängen stehen den Startern zur Auswahl. Die kürzeren (bis 25 km) werden dabei meist über einfach zu befahrende und breite Wege geführt, sind also für Einsteiger und Familien geeignet. Die längeren Strecken verlangen in der Regel schon mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise unwegsamerem Terrain.

Insgesamt sind alle Strecken mit den zuständigen Forstämtern abgestimmt. Wie beim Radtourenfahren gibt es unterwegs Verpflegungs-, Sanitäts- und Pannenservice.

Quelle: BDR (rad-net.de)


----------



## Billybob (16. Februar 2011)

da fährt man einfach aus "spass an der freud' " mit.
Wenn du alle 8 mitfährst bekommste glaub ich nen kasten bier und nen feuchten händedruck.
Das sollte als motivation reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (8. März 2011)

lohnt sich für dinslaken eine 60km anreise? Da meine freundin mitkommt würden wir evtl sogar nur die kleine runde fahren.
Gibts feine trails in traumhafter landschaft?
Oder sollte ich dann doch lieber im heimischen muttental/hohenstein bleiben?


----------



## butsche2002 (8. März 2011)

laut info eines bekannten geht dinslaken und grefrath wohl auch mit einem hollandrad .....essen, marl und bottrop sind dann wohl schon interessanter !


----------



## Junior97 (8. März 2011)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> laut info eines bekannten geht dinslaken und grefrath wohl auch mit einem hollandrad .....essen, marl und bottrop sind dann wohl schon interessanter !


 

Hi,
also ich würde mal nicht sagen dass man grefrath mit einem Holland radl fahren kann. DEnn in den Süchtelnerhöhen gibt es schon paar trails und wen man die extra schleife fährt auf gar keinen fall mit Hollan radl 

Junior 97


----------



## Billybob (8. März 2011)

ich bin letztes jahr essen und bottrop mitgefahren...
essen hat spass gemacht, bottrop war abgesehen von den halden (und selbst da gabs beim "dh" nicht den erhofften kick) nich so der bringer find ich...
dann spar ich mir wohl lieber das E10 und bleib zu hause...


----------



## Gudyo (9. März 2011)

Du bekommst schon Wertungspunkte für die absolvierten Strecken aber was da am Ende rausspringt,keine Ahnung. 
Ja, man kann Grefrath mit dem Hollandrad fahren, man kann auch nen toten Hering an der Leine gassi führen. Denke das da der Anspruch einiger zu hoch liegt für ne CTF, wen ich sehe das da jemand mit nem DH-Bike an den Start geht, frag ich mich auch ob er weis was er  tut aber wie schon gesagt, möglich ist alles. Grefrath ist mein Heimatrevier und da gibts schon einige flowige Trails die auch diesen Namen verdienen.
Gruß vom Niederrhein
Friedhelm


----------



## Billybob (9. März 2011)

was die dh-er angeht geb ich dir recht...
Aber wenn man dann größten teils auf gepflasterten radwegen unterwegs ist, ists auch langweilig.
Ich will ja auch nicht meckern, die machen das ja alle freiwillig.
Wollte halt nur vorher wissen ob sich der aufwand lohnt (bei meinen erwartungen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (9. März 2011)

*Achtung!*

der Termin des Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathons / der Aplerbecker CTF mußte verschoben werden.

Neuer Termin:

*Samstag, 28.05.2011*


----------



## Klausen1974 (12. März 2011)

Morgen geht's entlich los! 

so soll das Wetter werden (nicht besonders schön, aber dafür nicht mehr so kalt  )

Sonntag, 13.03.2011
*Morgens*

wolkig 9 / 11°C
gefühlt wie
7 / 9°C
35 % Regen Risiko

*Mittags*

leichter Regen 13 / 14°C
gefühlt wie
12 / 12°C
75 % Regen Risiko


----------



## LuxMr (12. März 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht... für mich beginnt die Session erst in Grefrath... 

 Salut


----------



## Junior97 (12. März 2011)

Hi,

also das Wetter geht doch (hoffe mal dass nicht so viel Wind da ist )


----------



## Klausen1974 (13. März 2011)

Na zum Saison Auftakt war Dinslaken genau richtig (der angekündigte Regen blieb zum Glück auch aus), wir sind zwar nur die kleine Runde gefahren aber da wir aus Bottrop mit dem Rad "angereist" waren, waren es am Ende auch fast 70km. Freue mich schon auf Grefrath, in der Gegend war ich noch nie unterwegs


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. März 2011)

Bin die große Runde gefahren. Mit An- und Abfahrt kam ich auf 93km. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Leutchen mitfefahren sind. War ja ganz schön was los da!


----------



## pianobiker (14. März 2011)

sind dann auch mal zum auftakt die große runde gefahren mit nem kleinen "ausflug" am kanal lang weil wir einfach einen pfeil übersehen haben -.- 
war trotzdem top


----------



## Klausen1974 (15. März 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Bin die große Runde gefahren. Mit An- und Abfahrt kam ich auf 93km.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Leutchen mitfefahren sind. War ja ganz schön was los da!



RESPEKT wie lange war ihr denn unterwegs


----------



## Junior97 (15. März 2011)

Bin die mittlere Runde gefahren waren nach ca 3h und30min fertig


----------



## DFG (15. März 2011)

Die örtliche Presse spricht von 750 Startern.
War super organisiert und ausgeschildert. Vielleicht fürs nächste Jahr ein Bierwagen vor dem Stadion. Kam mir vor wie auf dem Schwarzmarkt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (16. März 2011)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> RESPEKT wie lange war ihr denn unterwegs



Waren ca. 3:30 unterwegs für die ca. 68km. Ist halt ne rel. Flache Strecke

Das mit dem Bierwagen wäre ne gute Idee. Meine Frau stand am Start und wollte mich überraschen, aber sie hat ausser dem Start-Banner nichts gesehen und ist dann wieder nach Hause gefahren


----------



## C21 (16. März 2011)

Mittlere Runde: 2h20min

War eine absolut super organisierte Veranstaltung und die Strecke war absolut genial.
Kein Vergleich zur CTF 1 Woche vorher in Essen.
Die Ratinger CTF hatte gefühlte 40-50% SingleTrails und die Streckenführung war sehr abwechslungsreich (Steilabfahrt,-auffahrt, kurvenreiche ST) trotz der (relativ) wenigen Höhenmeter.


----------



## elTorito (17. März 2011)

Hi, 

ich war auch zur CTF Saisonauftakt in Dinslaken. Die Gute Organisation wurde durch den Andrang der Teilnehmer etwas gestört, man hatte nicht so viele erwartet. 

Wir waren um vor neun da, haben unsere Startnummern um halb zehn bekommen (weil lange Schlange), sind dann die große Runde gefahren. 

Bereits beim 2ten Kontrollpunkt gab es keine Verpflegung mehr, alles weg,... das finde ich hätte man anders organisieren sollen, gerade bei der großen Runde. Und soo langsam waren wir auch nicht, sind in 3:40 Std. durch geradelt. 

Schade das man sich nicht Voranmelden kann so das der Veranstalter mit Teilnehmer X rechnen kann. 

Top fande ich die angebotenen Duschen, Toiletten und Bike Wash Möglichkeit. 

Schlecht fande ich die fehlende Verpflegung weil nicht mit so vielen Teilnehmer gerechnet wurde. 

Ganz schlecht fand ich fehlende Hinweise auf Straßenüberquerungen/Kreuzungen, das finde ich in Belgien sehr gut, dort werden Hinweisschilder aufgestellt bei gefährlichen Trails (ok gabs hier nicht) und Warnschilder vor fließenden Autoverkehr. 

PS: Wem ist eigentlich noch der Leichenwagen aufgefallen der mitten im Wald "aufm Trail" Stand?


----------



## iruds (28. März 2011)

jaaaa der Leichenwagen! was war das denn?? 
Wussten die Mafiosi nicht von dem CTF  ?


----------



## Klausen1974 (1. April 2011)

Morgen gehts wieder los, der Wetterbericht ist ja schonmal sehr verheissungsvoll!


----------



## Cupertino (1. April 2011)

elTorito schrieb:


> PS: Wem ist eigentlich noch der Leichenwagen aufgefallen der mitten im Wald "aufm Trail" Stand?



Jau - hab ich auch gesehen ... und einen Sheriff direkt in der Nähe.

War schon etwas merkwürdig. In den Nachrichten habe ich aber nichts davon gehört.


----------



## pianobiker (2. April 2011)

heute in Grefrath den ersten Sonnenbrand in diesem jahr geholt, super runde, hat spaß gemacht !


----------



## Junior97 (2. April 2011)

hi 

heute in Grefrath war gut (es ging auch ohne Sonnenbrand).
Nur die Streckenbeschilderung war an manchen Stellen nicht ausreichend.
Bin die große Runde gefahren.

Junior97


----------



## Cupertino (2. April 2011)

Streckenbeschilderung war wirklich nicht gut. Das geht ganz klar besser!
Große Runde hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (2. April 2011)

Mann war das geil oder was? Große Runde in unter 3h. Ich war heute super gut drauf.

Wetter geil, Strecke geil einfach Hammer heute!


----------



## LuxMr (3. April 2011)

Bin nur die kleine Runde gefahren.  Leider war aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr drin. Ich habe 1h 37min. für die 38 Km gebraucht. Hat aber trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Klausen1974 (3. April 2011)

bin auch die große runde gefahren, bis auf ein zwei stellen bin ich mit der beschilderung gut klar gekommen. Was ich persönlich nicht so toll fand war das gedränge am 1. Kontrollpunkt.
Mein fazit grefrath war die "reise" wert!
Freue mich jetzt schon auf nächsten sonntag!


----------



## hurschi (4. April 2011)

Moinsen,

bin die 52KM Tour geradelt, Start um ca.11:30. Fand es super genial, bsonders bei dem Wetter. 4h Unterwergs - 3h reine Fahrtzeit 
Sonnenbrand habe ich mir auch nen leichten geholt . . . 
Suche noch Bilder / Videoaufnahmen von diesem Event. Hat da jamand was oder eine gute Quelle?

VG


----------



## elTorito (4. April 2011)

Bin auch die große (56 km, 515 hm) gefahren (3:14 Std). 

Wir sind zu 4t gestartet , haben uns dann gesplittet, hätte Kumpel den Track nicht auf GPS mitgehabt dann wären wir gnadenlos verloren gegangen. Unsere beiden Mitstreiter sind auch die große Runde gefahren , trotz etwas langsameres Tempo waren Sie eher im Ziel  Also das mit der Beschilderung geht wirklich besser ;-) 

@Kontrollpunkt1: etwas Gedrängel, aber scheinbar haben alle noch etwas abbekommen, nicht wie in Dinslaken. Besser hatte es meine Freundin die wohl scheinbar als einzige Inline Skaterin unterwegs war, Sie hatte ein ganzen Kontrollpunkt zweimal ganz für sich alleine. 

Die Strecke aber sehr hübsch ausgewählt, hat Spaß gemacht, Sonnenbrand hab ich mir zwar keinen geholt, aber dafür nen Sonnenstich , aber egal, hat Spaß gemacht, nächste Woche gerne wieder so ein Wetterchen.


----------



## Joe Spacey (4. April 2011)

Hallo, 
habe die große Runde gemacht, allerdings waren wirklich einige Markierungen zu wenig. Nach der 2. Kontrollstelle bin ich dann auch prompt bei einer Abzweigung rechts gefahren statt links und hab deshalb die obere Schleife nicht gefahren. Hatte dann auch nur 50 km auf dem Tacho... egal. Strecke war aber ganz schön, Verpflegung war auch okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (4. April 2011)

Hat jemand einen Link zu der Strecke in Essen Steele?


----------



## elTorito (4. April 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link zu der Strecke in Essen Steele?



Von 2010 hab ich die hier gefunden.


----------



## DFG (4. April 2011)

Merci,
die große Runde habe ich auch schon gefunden. Wo zweigt den die Mittlere ab.


----------



## MacVelo (4. April 2011)

Das sollte die Steeler "Ronda piccola" sein.


----------



## Junior97 (5. April 2011)

Hi

ich gluabe ich habe einen enormen umweg gefahren, 60km aufm Tacho


----------



## DFG (6. April 2011)

Merci,
 Mac Velo.


----------



## Klausen1974 (10. April 2011)

Kurzes statement zu steele:
Boa war datt geil heute!
Ich vergebe heute mal 10 von 10 sterne
Bisher der beste lauf dieses jahr!


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. April 2011)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> Kurzes statement zu steele:
> Boa war datt geil heute!
> Ich vergebe heute mal 10 von 10 sterne
> Bisher der beste lauf dieses jahr!



Wie immer in Essen 

War echt geil: große Runde 3:53h. Trotz Heuschnupfen und allen anderen Nebenerscheinungen


----------



## asc09 (11. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503924

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516514


----------



## asc09 (11. April 2011)

*Achtung!*

der Termin des Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathons / der Aplerbecker CTF mußte verschoben werden.

Neuer Termin:

*Samstag, 28.05.2011 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (11. April 2011)

Große Runde in 4:14 ... im Nachhinein hab ich mich geärgert nicht hier und da angehalten zu haben und die schönen Aussichten für ne Minute zu genießen ;-) Top organisiert das ganze , richtig gute Stimmung , geilstes Wetter für so ein Event und ne Super Strecke...

Was ich Unterwegs "gar nicht wizig fand" ;-) Irgendwann stand auf der Straße geschrieben "Gleich lecker Essen " oder so, aha, hab ich mir gedacht, gleich kommt Kontrollpunkt 2, dicken Gang rein, geh ausm sattel, fange an zu Sprinten, ich höre noch wie jemand ruft, mach das nicht.... ich komm um die Kurve und knall voll in den Berg rein, Nix Essen,... erstnochmal schön hochziehen ) 

Schön wars. Freu mich schon auf Marl.


----------



## DFG (12. April 2011)

Wie jetzt stand der Berg im Weg

Super Kurs incl.  Tanzeinlage beim Punkt 2. Der Timewarp war schon ganz gut, nur das mit dem Singen, also, räusper, det wird so nix, echt jetzt.....


----------



## asc09 (25. April 2011)

Aktuelle Infos auf Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/home.php?sk=group_171597499534064&ap=1


----------



## elTorito (9. Mai 2011)

Schön wars in der Haardt. Auf der großen Runde hab ich mich irgendwo verfranzt und bin letztendlich 3 x an Kontroll Punkt 2 gewesen ;-) Dann bekam ich auch noch Rückenschmerzen und hab nach 57 Km und 1000 Hm abgebrochen. Schön auch das im Ziel für Essen / Trinken nachschub gesorgt wurde. In 20 Min gibts wieder Alkoholfreies Hefe klingt besser als es gibt gar keins mehr. Trotz der Hitze hats ordentlich Spaß gemacht. Freu mich auf die nächste CTF in Dortmund. 

Danke an alle Orginsatoren und Helferlein welche diese Serie möglich machen!


----------



## DFG (9. Mai 2011)

Yoh, kurze Kritik
Die Strecke war gut, zog sich aber auf den letzten paar Kilometern. Die Ausschilderung war schlicht *******, wobei es offensichtlich Deppen gab die die Schilder demontiert haben. Aber ein paar Meter Flatterband mehr hätten nicht geschadet. Tracks im Netz wären auch hilfreich gewesen. Der Rucksackdeutsche mit dem Hackenporsche der schreiende behauptet hat Radfahren sei hier verboten und uns zum Abstieg gezwungen hat, muss zur Unterhaltung eingekauft worden sein. Sowas gibt es eigentlich nicht im echten Leben. Der Spacko, der. Glück für ihn, das soviele Zeugen da waren, sonst hätte er Stagediving in den Brennnesseln gespielt.
Gab offenbar auch ein Unfall mit Krankenwagen. Genaues weiß ich nicht, habe nur was von gebrichener Nase gehört. Wahrheitsgehalt daher nicht prüfbar, bis auf den Krankenwagen den habe ich gesehen. Gute Besserung......


----------



## anatol20 (9. Mai 2011)

War alles gut organisiert und die Strecke sucht in NRW Ihresgleichen, daher gibt es nichts zu meckern von meiner Seite. 

OK, ab und an mal ein Schild mehr wäre in der Haard sicher nicht zuviel gewesen, aber mit offenen Augen war alles gut zu finden. 

Beste CTF


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Die Haard ist ja schön und die CTF eigentlich auch, aber als ich mich dann doch zur großen Runde gezwungen hab (wie eigentlich geplant ), sind wir nach 50km und etwa 1000hm auch wieder am Ziel gewesen. 
Hat mich echt geärgert. Und dann noch vom dortigen Personal nen Spruch zu bekommen: "Ihr seid ja nicht die einzigen!" War irgendwie, - na ja, wie soll ich es positiv ausdrücken ?? - ach egal! 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob`s danach verbessert wurde. Ich hab da noch jemanden mit Flatterband rumfahren sehen. 
Ist jetzt auch egel, hauptsache ich hab nen Stempel in der Karte! 

Ist ansonsten wirklich ok gewesen. Also mein Fazit, doch zur positiven Tendenz!


----------



## elTorito (9. Mai 2011)

Vor allem die "Heizer" waren selbst Schuld nicht den richtigen Weg genommen zu haben ;-) Da gabs welche die haben mich 5 mal überholt und an der nächsten Abbiegung heizten die dran vorbei ... Gemerkt das Falsch, wieder zurück... Am Ende gewinnt immer der Igel hab ich mir da nur gedacht, hehe... Die Streckenführung fand ich schon okay, dürfte schon ne Menge Arbeit sein so eine "verstrickte" Strecke auszuarbeiten die sich mehrmals kreuzt. Und hat irgendwie auch was wenn man an ner Kreuzung ankommt und von allen Seiten kommen Biker.


----------



## Junior97 (9. Mai 2011)

Ja die strecke war ja mal cool nur was ich nicht so schön fand das manche Erwachsene mit vollkaracho an einem im Trail vorbei sind da kann man sich ja wenigstens vorher durch ein freundliches Zeichen bemerkbar machen. Die strecken Führung war am Ende auch noch okay also alles in allem muss ich sagen super Strecken Führung und auch tolle Trails

Junior97


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt immer übermotivierte Fit ****er


----------



## Joe Spacey (9. Mai 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, wir (fuhren nicht im Schneckentempo) wurden auch ein paar mal mit einem Affenzahn überholt, wo ich gedacht habe "da vorne gibt es wohl was umsonst...."  Hallo ?!?!?!?!  Das ist eine C T F und kein Rennen und in der Haard sind nun mal viiiiiieeeeele Wege... 

Die 48 km Runde war jedenfalls klasse !


----------



## Haarddremel (9. Mai 2011)

N Abend,

da haben uns echt die üblichen Flachzangen die üblichen Streiche gespielt und die Markierungen entfernt bzw. gedreht usw.!

Und ich kann euch sagen, wir waren am Samstag ab 13:30 Uhr unterwegs, zum Teil dann bis 19:00 Uhr.

Am Sonntag haben wir ab 6:00 Uhr noch die eine oder andere Passage geprüft und mussten da schon nachschildern.

Und so sind wir den ganzen Tag auch noch eifrig unterwegs gewesen ;-)

Die Bitte um vorheriges Trackmaterial hat uns erreicht. Werden wir gucken. Wobei das Material nie 100% passen wird, da zum Teil noch am Vortag die Streckenverläufe leicht geändert werden müssen. Eine zusätzliche Sicherheit stellt es aber dar.

Auch die Ausschilderung an sich steht auf dem Prüfstand. Besser geht immer.

Danke für die Kritik, für die rege Teilnahme, für die warmen Worte Rotsocken und Reiter betreffend ;-)

Bis 2012, Gruß

Thorsten von den Haardbikern


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borgrider (9. Mai 2011)

der ctf in der in der haard war super!
hab leider meine trinkflasche nach dem ersten verpflegungspunkt in der groben schotter abfahrt verloren.....bis zum zweiten verpflegungspungt hiess es dann durst haben.

mein tacho meint, dass ich in dieser passage einen topspeed von über 70 gehabt haben soll..... kann das sein? kommt mir irgenwie zuviel vor...


----------



## olsche (9. Mai 2011)

Im grossen und ganzen war`s top. Bis auf meine Krämpfe km 46-48. Und einige Uphilss/Downhills hätte ich mir genau anders rum gewünscht.
Das mit den 70km/h kann schon hinkommen, wenn man`s drauf anlegt. 
(Ist aber schon fast lebensmüde...)
Hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr fitter bin und die ganz große fahre.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Klausen1974 (10. Mai 2011)

...ich war zum ersten Mal in der Haardt und bin völlig begeistert! Es wirklich viel Spaß gemacht ich fand's noch besser als Essen Steele! Bin mal gespannt was die nächsten CTF's so bringen!!

PS: wenn ich jemanden mit Flatterband in seinen Taschen gesehen hätte wäre es wohl schlecht für ihn gewesen , direkt am Anfang nach 8km waren wir schon wieder im Ziel , zum Glück blieb es bei der einen extra Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (23. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund von notwendig gewordenen Streckenänderungen beim Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon ergeben sich folgende neue Streckenlängen:

Marathon:
107 km / ca. 2150 Hm

CTF:
67 km / ca. 1250 Hm
47 km / ca. 840 Hm
27 km / ca. 420 Hm

Info: www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de


----------



## asc09 (29. Mai 2011)

Bilder aus Dortmund:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ASC09....?authkey=Gv1sRgCK72lZ3x3YThXA&feat=directlink


----------



## Klausen1974 (30. Mai 2011)

CTF in Dortmund hat super Spaß gemacht, es war vor allen Dingen nicht so "anstrengend" wie der CTF in der Hardt (kann aber auch an meinem Training zwichendurch gelegen haben ;-))

Als einziges Manko fand ich das der erste Kontrollpunkt erst nach 27 KM kam bei noch besserem Wetter wäre schon ganz schön knapp geworden! 

Ansonsten freu ich mich jetzt schon auf Essen am 26.6.!


----------



## elTorito (30. Mai 2011)

Super Sache die CTF in Dortmund, Landschaftlich die schönste bisher für mich  Aus den ca. 1250 hm wurden bei mir ca 1500 hm . Sehr gut hat mir die Vielfalt an Leckerlies an den Kontrollpunkten gefallen. Beschilderung fand ich auch sehr gut. Die "weite" Anreise von Düsseldorf aus hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Junior97 (30. Mai 2011)

Hat mal wieder Superspaß gemacht.
Bin die 67km gefahren (in unterirdischer Zeit) aber als 14jähriger darf man sich überholen lassen. Besonders wenn man auch ein paar Erwachsene überholt.
Bin in Essen wieder am Start.

Gruß
Junior97


----------



## nope 75 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich fand die Strecke auch TOP, das beste was ich bisher an CTF gefahren bin. Die Verpflegung war ja mal Super, mein Nummern Pfand habe ich auch gleich wie bei jeder CTF gespendet. Danke an denn Veranstalter, und vor allem denn Helfern ein großes Lob.... DANKE.


----------



## olsche (30. Mai 2011)

Wäre ja auch gerne gefahren, leider kam das durch die relativ mögliche späte Startzeit nicht in Frage.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2011)

Oh mann war die gestrige CTF ne schlammschlacht. 55Km und 1400 Hm in 5 stunden für die große runde. Ok keine weltbestleistung, aber meine persöhnliche 
Gibt es vieleicht schon irgendwo bilder zu sehen ?

Gruß
George


----------



## bikecrazy (27. Juni 2011)

Ja, das war schon ein bißchen schlammig, ich lag bestimmt auch deutlich über 5 Stunden, mußte aber mit Rückenschmerzen und Krämpfen kämpfen, also mehr mit mir selbst als mit der Strecke. 

Die Ausschilderung war teilweise nicht ausreichend bzw. nicht mehr vorhanden etwas mehr Flatterband wäre gut gewesen.

Hat jemand bei den Verpflegungsstellen auch noch was richtiges bekommen oder waren Waffeln, Prinzenrolle und Haribo normal? Da zahle ich lieber 2 Euro mehr und bekomme Bananan, Müsliriegel usw. wie bei den anderen Veranstaltungen, wenn es daran liegen sollte.

Ansonsten eine schöne Veranstaltung und der Kuchen war superlecker, vielen Dank.


----------



## DFG (27. Juni 2011)

Yoh, da hat der Verein keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut die Strecke noch mal extra für uns unter Wasser setzten zu lassen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da stellenweise doch schon ganz gut mit der strecke kämpfen müssen. Die strecke hat sogar auch einmal gewonnen. Im matsch stecken geblieben. Is ja jetzt nicht so schlimm, nur blöd wenn man nicht aus den clikies kommt, war ne nette abkühlung im schlamm 


Also mir hat die verpflegung gereicht, aber bananen und müsliriegel wär schon nicht schlecht gewessen. Besonders für die letzten kilometer!

Die ausschlilderung war teilweise suboptimal, aber wir sind ja dennoch angekommen!

Gruß
George


----------



## Junior97 (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich persönlich fand das die ctf an sich ganz ok, was man noch besser machen kann fürs nächste Jahr wäre zum Beispiel: bessere Ausschilderung, Müsliriegel und Bananen an den Kontrollpunkten und vielleicht die strecke so legen dass man nicht so viel Straße am ende fährt. Aber sonst war schon alles ok. Und Bilder sollten auf der Homepage des Vereins zu finden sein

Junior97


----------

